# Qué trucos tienen los fabricantes de amplis portátiles para que suenen fuerte?



## Sr. Domo (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola 

Este tema decidí ponerlo acá porque no es una pregunta sobre un circuito.

Bueno. Sigamos.

Alguien ha visto por ahí estos cositos por las tiendas de accesorios para celulares e incluso a donde vamos a surtirnos de nuestros materiales para nuestros proyectos y pruebas?







Acá les dejo al padre de esa criatura:






Cuál es el punto? Ahora les digo.

Quien haya adquirido uno de estos, verá que se alimenta con una batería de 3.7V con una capacidad inferior al amper por hora. Y quien lo haya usado, probado o aunque sea escuchado, se dará cuenta que suena algo fuerte para el voltaje que tiene la batería. 

Entonces, por ejemplo, conseguí el TPA1517 de Texas y es un ampli estéreo de 6+6W sobre 4 ohms y entrega aproximadamente la mitad a 8 ohms por canal.

Si este ampli integrado entrega a lo mucho 12W, porqué no suena tanto para ser 12W por ambos canales?
Es para que ronde como la potencia del TDA2003 y no es así y esos "cositos" hasta suenan más fuerte que el TDA o el TPA y con mayor voltaje! 

Una vez desarmé un "cosito" de la primera imagen y ví que tenía un TDA2822  Para ser un TDA2822 suena fuerte!! y mi pobre TPA1517 se queda muy corto. No voy solo sobre el TPA1517, sino también por el LM386 o el LM380 o cualquier integrado que sea de baja potencia, solo que estoy tan decepcionado por el resultado del ampli TPA1517 que por eso lo tomo de ejemplo.

Suenan muy poco a comparación de este TDA. También tengo un ampli que tiene un KIA6213S y es de apenas 500mW y suena que da gusto 

Entonces mi punto es:
Qué o como le harán los fabricantes de dichos aparatitos para que sus mini equipitos suenen tanto? Tengo entendido que si la potencia aumenta también aumenta la distorsión. Pero, como le harán para que suene tan fuerte y con una distorsión nada o apenas notable para un oído "promedio"??? También, todo aquel que tenga celular con reproductor MP3 verá como suena a todo volumen. Ah, pues este pobre TPA1517 o el LM386 suenan MENOS!, siguiendo lo que dice cada datasheet.

Como le harían? Alguien tiene una idea de qué hacen para lograr tal cosa? Yo bien ilusionado por el TPA para unos baflecitos para mi habitación y a la hora de la prueba me dejó bastante decepcionado.... y eso que lo alimenté con 9, 12, 15, 20V y nada, también con altavoces de aunque sea 3W 8 ohms, 6W 4 ohms, de a 2", 4", 5" y nada, el sonido bastante pobre para ser 3W por canal a 8 ohms 

Aclaro nuevamente, la pregunta (o queja?  ) no va sobre qué hacerle al LM386 o el TPA1517 para que suenen más, sino que como le hacen para que suene tanto un TDA2822 o un KIA6213S o cualquier mini ampli de baja potencia...

Salu2! ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 9, 2014)

bueno no es un truco es el material con el que estan hechos los altavoces "bocinas o parlantes"
y el pequeño bafle
una vez le quite el bafle a un parlante de PC y no tenia ni un 1/8 del volumen total

el bafle es una piedra angular , la bocina habria que ver de que material estan hechos

creo que son altavoces piezoelectricos por que imagina el tamaño del iman y del cono son muy pequeños y sobretodo son altavoces planos

nunca he abierto uno pero algunos celulares usan altavoces piezoelectricos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 9, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> bueno no es un truco es el material con el que estan hechos los altavoces "bocinas o parlantes"
> y el pequeño bafle
> una vez le quite el bafle a un parlante de PC y no tenia ni un 1/8 del volumen total
> 
> ...



Sí, tenia entendido que también tiene que ver los materiales. No se si has visto esos altavoces para celulares como este:





Estos no tienen altavoces piezoeléctricos y también suenan bastante para funcionar con 3.7V
Los altavoces piezoeléctricos a veces están en el mismo celular y también vaya que suenan para su tamaño y prestaciones de su fuente de poder que es una batería.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Aclaro nuevamente, la pregunta (o queja?  ) no va sobre qué hacerle al LM386 o el TPA1517 para que suenen más, sino que como le hacen para que suene tanto un TDA2822 o un KIA6213S o cualquier mini ampli de baja potencia...


Si hubieras leído el foro en el área de parlantes y baffles ya habrías visto que existe un parámetro en todo los parlantes que se llama *sensibilidad* y que es el que dice cual es la presión sonora - SPL - (eso que le llamás "sonar") que se puede obtener por cada watt de potencia entregada.
Entonces es muy simple "hacer sonar fuerte" un aparatejo de esos: le ponés un parlante de alta sensibilidad y listo: suena fuerte.

Ejemplo: los parlantes rango extendido que tenía en casa tienen una sensibilidad de 94 dB/W/m, que es alta pero no taaanto, y el living de mi casa lo "llenaba con sonido" hasta el punto de casi de tener que gritar con solo 300 mW (*0.3 Watts*) de potencia del ampli escuchando a 3 mts. Vos verás si necesitás potencia o nó...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 9, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si hubieras leído el foro en el área de parlantes y baffles ya habrías visto que existe un parámetro en todo los parlantes que se llama *sensibilidad* y que es el que dice cual es la presión sonora - SPL - (eso que le llamás "sonar") que se puede obtener por cada watt de potencia entregada.
> Entonces es muy simple "hacer sonar fuerte" un aparatejo de esos: le ponés un parlante de alta sensibilidad y listo: suena fuerte.
> 
> Ejemplo: los parlantes rango extendido que tenía en casa tienen una sensibilidad de 94 dB/W/m, que es alta pero no taaanto, y el living de mi casa lo "llenaba con sonido" hasta el punto de casi de tener que gritar con solo 300 mW (*0.3 Watts*) de potencia del ampli escuchando a 3 mts. Vos verás si necesitás potencia o nó...



Interesante. Entonces si me consigo unos altavoces con una sensibilidad alta podría hacerlo sonar más fuerte? Entonces eso explicaría porqué sonaba tanto un altavoz miniatura de un celular con un ampli de baja potencia? 

Gracias, ya me quedó más claro y ya dejaré de renegar con esos integrados a los que les echaba la culpa 

Salu2!



No recordaba esto:

Sobre el ampli con el KIA6213S, trae su altavoz de 800mW 8 ohms y al subirle el volumen suena bastante fuerte, tanto que hay que hablar fuerte para escucharnos. Peeero, este altavoz lo probé para el ampli con el TPA1517, LM386 y un ampli de 3W que ronda por aquí a bajo volumen, obvio, y aún así sonaba mucho menos que el ampli original. Y, después le subí todo el volumen con los 3 amplis y aún así sobaba poco, pongamos que a la mitad más o menos de la potencia de volumen del ampli original. Esto a que se debe? En este caso el altavoz no tiene mucha sensibilidad, no? o que puede ser?

El circuito que trae es el que viene en el datasheet del KIA6213S con un pequeño control de tono y nada más.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2014)

La otra cuestión es que además esos amplificadores son clase D


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 9, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La otra cuestión es que además esos amplificadores son clase D



Clase D? Pero donde encontré ese lindo TDA2822 o el KIA6213S no son clase D y aún así. En celulares que yo sepa si se usan los clase D, pero en estos dos que he desarmado encontré los 2 integrados que mencioné, ahí como le harían


----------



## analogico (Mar 9, 2014)

tienes un cubo que mas trae?

usaran algun conversor dc dc?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 10, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> tienes un cubo que mas trae?
> 
> usaran algun conversor dc dc?



La verdad no recuerdo, bueno, el cubo ese no era mío pero me lo prestaron para darle el visto bueno en su interior y una limpieza. Lo único que recuerdo es que estaba el microcontrolador que iba a la pantalla, la SD, el USB y otro integrado, supongo sería el receptor FM porque traía esa función y de ahí iban unos mini capacitores alrededor del TDA2822 y de ahí salían los cables a los altavoces.

Sobre lo de un convertidor DC DC no creo, ya que al elevarse el voltaje la corriente disminuye, y si el convertidor es capaz de entregar la corriente suficiente, lo que sucedería es que la fuente deba entregar bastante corriente, lo cual no sería muy conveniente...
Yo descartaría lo de un conversor DC DC.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Sobre el ampli con el KIA6213S, trae su altavoz de 800mW 8 ohms y al subirle el volumen suena bastante fuerte, tanto que hay que hablar fuerte para escucharnos. Peeero, este altavoz lo probé para el ampli con el TPA1517, LM386 y un ampli de 3W que ronda por aquí a bajo volumen, obvio, y aún así sonaba mucho menos que el ampli original. Y, después le subí todo el volumen con los 3 amplis y aún así sobaba poco, pongamos que a la mitad más o menos de la potencia de volumen del ampli original. Esto a que se debe? En este caso el altavoz no tiene mucha sensibilidad, no? o que puede ser?


En ese caso tenés que analizar y medir, por que para saber que sucede hay que saber algunas cosas:


La tensión de alimentación de los amplificadores.
 La ganancia de tensión de los amplificadores.
La máxima excursion de los amplis antes del recorte.
La activación de las protecciones.
etc, etc, etc.


----------



## juliangp (Mar 10, 2014)

Su truco son parlantes de alta sensibilidad entonces! jaja


----------



## eleccortez (Mar 10, 2014)

Lo mismo pasa con los minicomponentes como Aiwa por nombrar alguno . Su potencia puede ser de 50w y su sonido  parece de 300w asen milagros con sus parlantes y cajas.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 10, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En ese caso tenés que analizar y medir, por que para saber que sucede hay que saber algunas cosas:
> 
> 
> La tensión de alimentación de los amplificadores.
> ...



Ok. 

1. Los amplis los alimenté con 12V de la misma fuente, la fuente entrega un máximo de 2 Amperes.
2 y 3. Cómo podría medirla? No estoy tan avanzado en audio 
4. Protecciones, de qué? Que yo sepa el único que no tiene protección alguna es el ampli de 3W que mencioné, el KIA6213 y el TPA1517 por ejemplo me parece que traen protección térmica.





juliangp dijo:


> Su truco son parlantes de alta sensibilidad entonces! jaja



Pues sí son varias cosas que hay que tomar en cuenta 





eleccortez dijo:


> Lo mismo pasa con los minicomponentes como Aiwa por nombrar alguno . Su potencia puede ser de 50w y su sonido  parece de 300w asen milagros con sus parlantes y cajas.



 A mi me gustaría hacer esa clase de "milagros", pero son varias cosas que hay que tener, medir, considerar, etc... para hacer algo así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> 1. Los amplis los alimenté con 12V de la misma fuente, la fuente entrega un máximo de 2 Amperes.


OK


Domonation Corporation dijo:


> 2 y 3. Cómo podría medirla? No estoy tan avanzado en audio


2- Viendo el circuito o leyendo el datasheet.
3- Con el osciloscopio.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> 4. Protecciones, de qué? Que yo sepa el único que no tiene protección alguna es el ampli de 3W que mencioné, el KIA6213 y el TPA1517 por ejemplo me parece que traen protección térmica.


Muchos amplis en chip bajan la potencia de salida si se calientan demasiado, cosa que puede suceder en una prueba de este tipo (te imaginarás lo poco que puede disipar un LM386 o un TDA2822 si no hay como ponerle disipador) y sin saber eso, es probable que supongás que "suena poco" y resulta que el chip está recaliente!!!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 10, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK
> 
> 2- Viendo el circuito o leyendo el datasheet.
> 3- Con el osciloscopio.
> ...




Entiendo, entonces.... por ejemplo el datasheet del KIA6213S dice:



			
				Datasheet dijo:
			
		

> Open Loop Voltage Gain. Min: 65, Typ: 71 dB.
> Closed Loop Voltage Gain. Min: 47, Typ: 50, Max: 52 dB.



Veamos si entiendo algo, lo que dice el datasheet (dB), entre más alto sean, más fuerte suena, o estoy mal?

Osciloscopio no tengo 

Sobre el LM386, una vez se calentó demasiado y se notaba la pérdida de potencia, una vez enfriado volvió a la normalidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Entiendo, entonces.... por ejemplo el datasheet del KIA6213S dice:
> 
> 
> > *Closed Loop Voltage Gain*. Min: 47, Typ: 50, Max: 52 dB.
> ...


Esa es la que importa, y el asunto no es que sea "mas grande, mas mejor" sino que tenés que considerar la señal de entrada que le metiste para poder comparar con otros chips. En el caso de este chip, y suponiendo que lo armaste tal cual dice el datasheet, el ampli tiene una ganancia de 50dB (=316 ... muuy alta por que es un chip para radios). Si lo alimentás con 12V simple polaridad, la tensión de pico máxima es menor que 6V... supongamos 5V.
Con 5V máx de salida lográs, sobre 8Ω, una potencia RMS de 1.5W (que no podés alcanzar ni soñando por que se quema el chip (leer el datasheet)... pero supongamos que no) y para llegar a esa potencia solo necesitás 5V/316= 15mV de entrada (muuuy poquito) antes de que sature.
*Si le metés la misma señal de 15mV a un ampli con una ganancia de 100 (40dB)* solo vas a conseguir 0.015 * 100 = 1.5V a la salida (sin importar con cuanto lo alimentés) lo que te dá una potencia, en el mismo parlante, de 140mW... diez veces menos que antes... y eso "suena" mas o menos la mitad de fuerte que el otro ampli.
Se entiende lo que sucede con la ganancia????

PD: No puse las fórmulas para no confundirte, pero son fáciles de ver y usar.



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Osciloscopio no tengo


Eso es un problema... terminás jugando a las adivinanzas 



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Sobre el LM386, una vez se calentó demasiado y se notaba la pérdida de potencia, una vez enfriado volvió a la normalidad.


Que te dije????

________________________________________________________________________________
A esta altura de la charla, supongo que ya te habrás dado cuenta que no podés juzgar a un ampli basándote en tus oídos, sino en las matemáticas y los instrumentos de medición....no???


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 10, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esa es la que importa, y el asunto no es que sea "mas grande, mas mejor" sino que tenés que considerar la señal de entrada que le metiste para poder comparar con otros chips. En el caso de este chip, y suponiendo que lo armaste tal cual dice el datasheet, el ampli tiene una ganancia de 50dB (=316 ... muuy alta por que es un chip para radios). Si lo alimentás con 12V simple polaridad, la tensión de pico máxima es menor que 6V... supongamos 5V.
> Con 5V máx de salida lográs, sobre 8Ω, una potencia RMS de 1.5W (que no podés alcanzar ni soñando por que se quema el chip (leer el datasheet)... pero supongamos que no) y para llegar a esa potencia solo necesitás 5V/316= 15mV de entrada (muuuy poquito) antes de que sature.
> *Si le metés la misma señal de 15mV a un ampli con una ganancia de 100 (40dB)* solo vas a conseguir 0.015 * 100 = 1.5V a la salida (sin importar con cuanto lo alimentés) lo que te dá una potencia, en el mismo parlante, de 140mW... diez veces menos que antes... y eso "suena" mas o menos la mitad de fuerte que el otro ampli.
> Se entiende lo que sucede con la ganancia????
> ...



 Muy claro todo. La verdad me dejó sin palabras  
Muy linda explicación. La verdad no se que decir 

Y yo que siempre veía en artículos, apuntes, publicaciones y variados sobre audio mencionar lo que Ud. me está diciendo pero nunca hice caso, yo siempre decía "a mí eso no me interesa en lo más mínimo, jamás voy a meterme en eso" 

A partir de hoy será algo que deba tener en cuenta para no andar renegando con los integrados de audio y deseandoles que mueran quemados en las pruebas  

Sinceramente gran parte de lo que puso entendí, pero esa parte restante aún no la puedo entender, pero leyendolo varias veces, ver de nuevo esos apuntes de audio y demás, ya lo podré captar correctamente todo. Como es algo nuevo para mí, pues leyendo acerca del tema ya lo podré entender, y con su explicación simple pero útil, pues será mejor todavía.

Y como dijo "supongo que ya te habrás dado cuenta que no podés juzgar a un ampli basándote en tus oídos, sino en las matemáticas y los instrumentos de medición"

Tiene razón, no puedo juzgar un ampli basándome solo con escucharlo.

Y si, se puede decir que todo circuito está basado en matemáticas, bueno, no siempre en todos, como un simple 555 para hacerlo oscilar a determinada frecuencia hay que hacer cálculos, si no se hacen esos cálculos y se colocan resistencias y capacitores de distintos valores jamás podremos dar con la frecuencia deseada y estaremos renegando también porque no oscila como queremos... por ejemplo 
Aquí es similar, si quiero aumentar ganancia, tendré que usar instrumentos de medición, cálculos o aunque sea saber por qué no suena como espero, entran las matemáticas también.

Lo mismo me pasó con un TDA2003, se calentaba que quemaba y el sonido era horrible, hasta que un día murió por sobrecalentamiento e hizo lindo corto en la fuente.


----------



## juliangp (Mar 10, 2014)

Le tengo una especie de rechazo a los integrados, me gustan los transistores, te recomiendo usarlos en un futuro, tienen mejor calidad (esto ultimo va según el diseño), pero un trans. bien diseñado o un mosfet son un sueño (tambien depende de tus baffles)


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 10, 2014)

juliangp dijo:


> Le tengo una especie de rechazo a los integrados, me gustan los transistores, te recomiendo usarlos en un futuro, tienen mejor calidad (esto ultimo va según el diseño), pero un trans. bien diseñado o un mosfet son un sueño (tambien depende de tus baffles)



Sí, uso transistores también, pero el tema no va precisamente sobre usar integrados, sino sobre las diferencias que noté sobre un ampli armado o comercial y un ampli que armo yo en protoboard o PCB. Los amplis discretos son lindos, más lindos que un integrado, y prefiero armar un ampli con transistores que un ampli integrado, pero como dije, aquí lo tratado es de que cómo o porqué suena mas fuerte un ampli ejemplo con otro ampli ejemplo 

Concuerdo contigo, siento cierta alergia a los integrados de audio y prefiero los transistores, sobre la calidad, pues hay que ver algunas cosas, la calidad de diseño, componentes usados y todo, y sobre un integrado hay que ver su THD, ganancia, etc...
Pero así como hay amplis discretos muy bien diseñados, hay amplis integrados de buenas prestaciones y características.
Es cuestión de gustos 

Salu2!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2014)

Me alegro que te haya servido de algo lo que te expliqué... eso es solo el comienzo de lo que tenés que conocer sobre este tema , pero hay mucho para estudiar y aprender...



Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Concuerdo contigo, siento cierta alergia a los integrados de audio y prefiero los transistores, sobre la calidad, pues hay que ver algunas cosas, la calidad de diseño, componentes usados y todo, y sobre un integrado hay que ver su THD, ganancia, etc...
> Pero así como hay amplis discretos muy bien diseñados, hay amplis integrados de buenas prestaciones y características.
> *Es cuestión de gustos *


No creo que solo sea una cuestión de gustos... la ingeniería nunca es una cuestion de gustos, sino de compromisos, soluciones y costo. Me he cansado de ver gente que arma (no que diseña) amplificadores discretos (con transistores) pero no tienen los instrumentos, por ejemplo, para calibrar el bias de forma correcta para minimizar la THD. De hecho, a mi mismo me ha sucedido y si bien pude correr una FFT con el osciloscopio digital, esa no es la mejor forma de calibrar nada si el equipo no admite la resolución necesaria. 
Y haciendo esto, solo logro utilizar mas PCB y mas componentes, consigo mas puntos de falla y tengo un ampli del mismo precio y potencia que un IC, pero que no puedo garantizar que se comporte mejor... que a fin de cuentas es para lo que lo hice. Con el IC es cuestión de hacer/usar un PCB correctamente diseñado y listo... las especificaciones son las del fabricante, incluidas todas las protecciones que el otro no tiene. Como de costumbre, no todo es tan simple en la vida y hay varios trucos a tener en cuenta, pero aún así, en muchas oportunidades es un mejor negocio usar ICs.


----------



## juliangp (Mar 10, 2014)

En mi caso, la preferencia es porque te da mas aprendizaje, y en ciertos casos se puede obtener una mayor calidad que ciertos integrados. Obviamente el Volúmen o presión sonora dependerá de la ganancia del amplificador, la sensibilidad del transductor y de la potencia del amplificador.

offtopic:con respecto al osciloscopio, es necesario para saber a que valor de polarización trabajan bien los finales?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2014)

juliangp dijo:


> offtopic:con respecto al osciloscopio, es necesario para saber a que valor de polarización trabajan bien los finales?


La idea de ajustar el bias es minimizar la THD en la medida que lo permita la confguración circuital del ampli. Para eso hay que usar un distorsímetro o un equipo especial computarizado que vale mas de 10000 dólares. Con un poco de buena voluntad se puede lograr algo que solo sirve para verificar aproximadamente que tan bien quedó el ajuste usando un osciloscopio digital y un generador senoidal medianamente bueno, peor eso solo te permite ver hasta 0.05% con muuuucha suerte. Para ajustes mejores => equipo especializado ... y caro


----------



## juliangp (Mar 10, 2014)

Que cosa complicada, vaaa cara mejor dicho. Uno de acá del foro usó un distorsímetro sino mal recuerdo, donde probaba lo falsos que son los resultados de multisim en cuanto a distorsión


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 10, 2014)

no se a quien cree  a alguien con experiencia o aalguien que le gusta armar circuitos taringueros
ya se me fueron las ganas de construir mi amplificador 

¿no es lo correcto revisar la señal con FFT con el osciloscopio digital?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 10, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Interesante. Entonces si me consigo unos altavoces con una sensibilidad alta podría hacerlo sonar más fuerte? Entonces eso explicaría porqué sonaba tanto un altavoz miniatura de un celular con un ampli de baja potencia?
> 
> Gracias, ya me quedó más claro y ya dejaré de renegar con esos integrados a los que les echaba la culpa
> 
> ...


Amigo, bueno busca info sobre amplificadores tipo puente, y entenderás como es posible, lo que preguntas.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 11, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me alegro que te haya servido de algo lo que te expliqué... eso es solo el comienzo de lo que tenés que conocer sobre este tema , pero hay mucho para estudiar y aprender...
> 
> 
> No creo que solo sea una cuestión de gustos... la ingeniería nunca es una cuestion de gustos, sino de compromisos, soluciones y costo. Me he cansado de ver gente que arma (no que diseña) amplificadores discretos (con transistores) pero no tienen los instrumentos, por ejemplo, para calibrar el bias de forma correcta para minimizar la THD. De hecho, a mi mismo me ha sucedido y si bien pude correr una FFT con el osciloscopio digital, esa no es la mejor forma de calibrar nada si el equipo no admite la resolución necesaria.
> Y haciendo esto, solo logro utilizar mas PCB y mas componentes, consigo mas puntos de falla y tengo un ampli del mismo precio y potencia que un IC, pero que no puedo garantizar que se comporte mejor... que a fin de cuentas es para lo que lo hice. Con el IC es cuestión de hacer/usar un PCB correctamente diseñado y listo... las especificaciones son las del fabricante, incluidas todas las protecciones que el otro no tiene. Como de costumbre, no todo es tan simple en la vida y hay varios trucos a tener en cuenta, pero aún así, en muchas oportunidades es un mejor negocio usar ICs.



Me alegra más a mí que se haya tomado la molestia de explicarme 
Sí, ya me dí cuenta que hay que estudiar y estudiar, más las prácticas que hay que hacer para fijar esas teorías, jamás creí que anduviera en el mundo del audio, refiriéndome a cálculos o cuestiones acerca del mismo, pero, acá andamos 

Sobre lo de la cuestión de gustos, yo lo decía cuando alguien quiere armar un ampli para uno mismo, donde no será vendido, si es para uso particular por así decirlo, pues tenemos más libertad de decidir, supongo. Y respecto a ingeniería, pues sí, es un mejor negocio usar ICs, ya que se reduce precio de materiales, a comparación de amplis discretos, también no hay que conseguir instrumental para ajustar offset, bias... 
Se obtiene hasta luego más potencia por el mismo precio e y varias cosas más a comparar entre amplis integrados y discretos, bueno, ese es mi punto de vista 

Salu2!





juliangp dijo:


> En mi caso, la preferencia es porque te da mas aprendizaje, y en ciertos casos se puede obtener una mayor calidad que ciertos integrados. Obviamente el Volúmen o presión sonora dependerá de la ganancia del amplificador, la sensibilidad del transductor y de la potencia del amplificador.
> 
> offtopic:con respecto al osciloscopio, es necesario para saber a que valor de polarización trabajan bien los finales?



También coincido contigo en ese aspecto, da mas experiencia armar amplis discretos, porque tratas con encapsulados de más variedad, distintos componentes, adquieres experiencia en el diseño de PCBs para hacerlas más chicas y prolijas, aprendes a ajustar bias y offset y les pierdes el miedo 
Peeero, a cambio de eso puede salirte más caro si se estropea, pero como compensación si se estropea puede ser más barato arreglarlo, ya que en un ampli integrado muchas veces hay que cambiar el integrado, ya que por un componente interno muerto pagan los demás.

Tal como lo explicó el Sr Zoidberg, la intensidad sonora de un ampli es favorecida y afectada (por decirlo así) por ciertos factores que nuevamente los mencionas.

Salu2!





juliangp dijo:


> Que cosa complicada, vaaa cara mejor dicho. Uno de acá del foro usó un distorsímetro sino mal recuerdo, donde probaba lo falsos que son los resultados de multisim en cuanto a distorsión



Alguien que mencionó acerca de lo que comentas fue Ratmayor donde un ampli que publicó decía que tenía una THD inferior al 1% y en la simulación que hice la THD era creo 10 veces menor 
Y mientras bien emocionado por haber diseñado yo un ampli "Hi-Fi" hasta que leí eso 



TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> no se a quien cree  a alguien con experiencia o aalguien que le gusta armar circuitos taringueros
> ya se me fueron las ganas de construir mi amplificador
> 
> ¿no es lo correcto revisar la señal con FFT con el osciloscopio digital?



Eso por qué o por quién lo dices?





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, bueno busca info sobre amplificadores tipo puente, y entenderás como es posible, lo que preguntas.



Se agradece la sugerencia, he visto y apenas hace unos momentos estuve probando un ampli BTL que diseñé hace rato, el ampli en "modo no puente" entrega según 1.5W sobre 8 ohms y en puente llegó a entregar 12W sobre los mismos 8 ohms y vaya que se notaba ese aumento. Que yo sepa es una configuración para obtener cerca del doble de potencia si se tratase de una sola unidad amplificadora.

Salu2!


----------

